# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  cannondale bad boy 8

## vikidi

Tarjoutui mahdollisuus ostaa pyöräksi n. 600 eurolla (todella vähän käytetty) Cannondalen fitness pyörä ensimmäiseksi ns. paremmaksi matka/kaupunki -pyöräksi. Onko kokemuksia kyseistä mallista? Arvelluttaa eniten tuo etuhaarukka. En teknisistä ominaisuuksistakaan ymmärrä niin paljoa, että osaisin ottaa kantaa. 

Ovh. ainakin pyörälle yllättävän suuri. Painoa reilu 12kg, mikä on "yllättävän" paljon tuohon hintaluokkaan.

https://www.evanscycles.com/cannonda...-bike-EV360889

----------


## Kollinjoki

Ei ole kokemuksia tuosta, mutta onpahan härveli. Osta pois jos tuohon hintaan saa, Hihnaveto, älyllinen napavaihde, melko jämäkät jarrut ja ties mitä. Hieno pyöräkummajainen ja varmaan omiaan ketteränä kaupunkipyöränä.
Noita Lefty Rigid -haarukoita on ollut jo ties kuinka kauan. Kaipa ne kestää ja toimii kun kerran niitä vieläkin tehdään.

----------

